# Bloat/dropsy



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

How do you treat bloat and do other kinds of fish get it? I have a red tailed shark who is a total pig and he has always been fat but recently it has been a lot worse....he looks like a ping pong ball with fins and isn't swimming very well and is not as active as usual....is this something i need to worry about and is it something i can treat?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

There are two bloat treatments listed below my signature.

The best way to prevent bloat is to make sure you alleviate all stressors in the tank that you can...This includes aggression problems and addressing dietary needs for each species.

Bloat is an internal parasite. Any fish can get it, but it's more common in cichlids.

Sharks can be real pigs, but you could also be looking at dropsy, rather than bloat.

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

he just looks REALLY fat...it says one of the symptoms of bloat is not eating....he's definately eating.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

here's a picture


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

So i have decided that my fish does have dropsy  so any advice on what the best treatment is?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

His colour is good, I don't think he's sick. He just needs a "Weight Watchers" plan!

You might cut back on feeding. Are the rest of the fish in the tank overweight?

Epsom salt (1 cup per 100G) will "clean him out" so you can start all over with him.

Kim


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I merged these two threads just to keep what little info we have together.

Is the shark unable to keep his balance?

Are the scales taking on a "pine cone" appearance?

If it is dropsy, there isn't much you can do. It's caused by organ failure, and fluid from the failing organs will fill up the body cavities, causing the outward signs and symptoms.

If you can isolate him and do daily water changes, that will be the best chance you can give him.

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry, didn't mean to mess things up by changing the thread....i don't think his scales are pine coned but they do look a little bumpier than ususal be he also looks fatter than usual. he can swim aruond just fine. He sure was last night. he got angry when i put him in a 10 gallon quarentine tank last night. he was so pissed he kept trying to jump out and slamming into the lid. Then he maganed to aim though the hole in the back of the cover and he landed two feet away on the trash can lid! Luckily i was sitting there so i heard him, threw him back in then covered all the holes in the cover and wieghted it down with books.....anyways, so are you thinking it's not dropsy and he is just REALLY fat? Should i go buy some epsom salts and give that a try?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It doesn't sound like he has dropsy if he's that active.

I would try the epsom salt first. Just dissolve it in some tank water and distribute throughout the tank. If you want to maintain it for awhile, just replace what you remove with water changes rather than add the full amount again.

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

ok....how much do i add to a ten gallon tank? the measurment you gave was for 100gal. how do i measure one 10th of a cup?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

16 tablespoons equal a cup. 1.5 TBS should do it!

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for all the advice! i'll go buy some and give it a try today


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

how long should i do the treament for? and should i be feeding him?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would go ahead and feed sparingly, maybe every other day.

Is he doing any better?

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

seems the same. swimming around a bit more. still just as fat :fish: How long should i treat him with the epsom salt? Eventually i want to put him back in the main tank which is a lot bigger. he is still angry being in a ten gallon right now but he finally calmed down and stopped trying to jump out. I would be willing to keep him alone with less feeding if you think i should until he slims down a little...


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

seems i spoke too soon about the jumping...he is still trying to catapult himself out of the tank. i had to cover the top completely then wiegh it down with books just to be sure


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If he's still eating and you aren't observing any raised scales or white stringy feces, I don't think he's sick. He's just fat...

You can move him back to the main tank or keep him on his diet a little longer...It's up to you.

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

so now it looks like his scales on his underside are starting to flake off...?? any ideas? Do you think it is contagious? I moved him back to the main tank already. Do you think it is something my other fish could catch from him? Should i move him back to the small tank again? I also have not seen him eating...


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

His belly also looks kinda bumpy


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of another pic?

Is he flashing?

It sounds like something else is going on with him, not related to the bloated appearance. I would move him back to the hospital tank and since he isn't eating, I'd go ahead and treat with Jungle Parasite Clear for a few days. You may need to treat with antibiotics after that, but the first thing we need to do is get him back to eating.

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

ok, but he is gonna be mad at me!


----------

